# Received very bad news this morning!



## Cee Paul

I got a call earlier this morning that my brother's wife suffered a heart attack and stroke and is currently in an induced coma, and I plan on going to go over the hospital(50 miles away)sometime this evening after work.


----------



## YinPrincess

Oh my goodness! My thoughts and prayers are with you and you family!! I hope she makes a full recovery! ((HUGS))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

I am sorry to hear that. Please take care of yourself, be calm and centered, and take advantage of all of the supports that are offered by the hospital. The hospital cafeterias usually have some very healthy menu options for visitors, and there is often coffee, support services, and a place to nap in ICU waiting rooms. Even if you don't need these for yourself, helping your brother to find and use all of these supports and to incorporate them into his daily routine (as it will evolve) will be a big help to him, and ultimately, to his wife. Establishing a routine and a way of being in the hospital for those who are not patients is often an overlooked but necessary and very helpful task. Even giving him a backpack to use with essentials in it like bottled water, some kind of sleep aid, packaged snacks, a notepad and writing implements, and a change of clothes to sleep in (i.e. flannel pants and a soft tee shirt) can make a world of difference. I also found putting a journal and a pen in the patient room to write down information and to keep track of progress and visitors was a big help. And later on it can serve to help your s.i.l. catch up with lost time and to fill in the blanks. Please remind your brother that even in a coma, it's likely his wife can hear or feel his presence, so encourage him to hand hold and cuddle up with her...nurses can teach him to watch her vitals to gauge how much contact she can tolerate or is helpful... Sending prayers and stay calm vibes.


----------



## YinPrincess

Such wonderful and thoughtful advice! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200

Sorry to hear this Cee Paul. I've had the same exact thing (heart attack-induced coma) situation happen to an uncle of mine in February. He spent 3 days hooked to a ventilator after an emergency procedure.He didn't make it unfortunately 

I hope your brother's wife has more luck than my uncle. I loved that guy 

Keep yourself strong because your brother is going to need you.


----------



## Cee Paul

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I am sorry to hear that. Please take care of yourself, be calm and centered, and take advantage of all of the supports that are offered by the hospital. The hospital cafeterias usually have some very healthy menu options for visitors, and there is often coffee, support services, and a place to nap in ICU waiting rooms. Even if you don't need these for yourself, helping your brother to find and use all of these supports and to incorporate them into his daily routine (as it will evolve) will be a big help to him, and ultimately, to his wife. Establishing a routine and a way of being in the hospital for those who are not patients is often an overlooked but necessary and very helpful task. Even giving him a backpack to use with essentials in it like bottled water, some kind of sleep aid, packaged snacks, a notepad and writing implements, and a change of clothes to sleep in (i.e. flannel pants and a soft tee shirt) can make a world of difference. I also found putting a journal and a pen in the patient room to write down information and to keep track of progress and visitors was a big help. And later on it can serve to help your s.i.l. catch up with lost time and to fill in the blanks. Please remind your brother that even in a coma, it's likely his wife can hear or feel his presence, so encourage him to hand hold and cuddle up with her...nurses can teach him to watch her vitals to gauge how much contact she can tolerate or is helpful... Sending prayers and stay calm vibes.


I appreciate all your helpful advice; but not only have I visited various hospitals many many many times but have had to stay in one as well on two occasions(for minor surgeries), and I also work in a medical lab and have to make runs to the one across the street from us.......but thanks anyway. 

And as far as my brother's wife it's not looking good and she is now on life support.


----------



## YinPrincess

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio

Prayers for the family...


----------



## golfergirl

Cee Paul said:


> I appreciate all your helpful advice; but not only have I visited various hospitals many many many times but have had to stay in one as well on two occasions(for minor surgeries), and I also work in a medical lab and have to make runs to the one across the street from us.......but thanks anyway.
> 
> And as far as my brother's wife it's not looking good and she is now on life support.


How old is she? Wishing your family the best!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

Sorry to see this happened to your sister in law Cee Paul.Saying a prayer for her and you all.


----------



## the guy

I'm sure your bro will dig you making the treak...your a good dude.


----------



## Cee Paul

golfergirl said:


> How old is she? Wishing your family the best!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is 61 I believe and my older brother is 58.


----------



## costa200

Within a few days (2-3 days) the doctors will make an evaluation of cerebral activity to access possible brain damage. Be around your brother at that time. It was a very hard time for my family.

Best of luck Cee Paul.


----------



## Cee Paul

I actually took today off and will be heading over to the hospital in awhile, but unfortuneatly with my brother living 50 miles away and me having a weird work schedule I can't just "be there" all the time for him.


----------



## YinPrincess

Still have you and your family in my thoughts... I really hope she pulls through this!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl

Sorry to hear this. I hope things take a turn for the better.


----------



## Cee Paul

I spent about 3 hours over at the hospital today with my wife along and my brother really appreciated the company, and as for my sister in law she's still on life support in a coma and is starting to move a little on her own but remains unresponsive to anyone.


----------



## costa200

Deliberate movements or muscular spasms?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Nice you are able to be there even a short while for your brother, and sorry to hear you have so much experience with hospitals.


----------



## daisygirl 41

Thinking of you all
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Nice you are able to be there even a short while for your brother, and sorry to hear you have so much experience with hospitals.


Lol - no offense, but in the way that you were explaining it it all came across as if I were 10 years old and was making my very first trip to a hospital.


----------



## MattMatt

God, they are both only kids, really.

My prayers for you all.


----------



## that_girl

Oh dear.  Sorry to read this. I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## deejov

Cee Paul, hope things go smoothly. Does your brother and his wife have living wills, or family wishes?


----------



## Cee Paul

MattMatt said:


> God, they are both only kids, really.
> 
> My prayers for you all.


Well it all depends how you look at it; 61 and 58 are not ages to be dying and saying you had a full life, but they're also not the ages you would be trying out for the track and field or swim teams either if you know what I mean.


----------



## the guy

I don't know man, I wouldn't mind going alittle early.

70 and 80 seems like such a b88ch to me.


----------



## Cee Paul

the guy said:


> I don't know man, I wouldn't mind going alittle early.
> 
> 70 and 80 seems like such a b88ch to me.


My dad is getting ready to be 80, and whenever I ask him how it feels he always says that being 50 doesn't seem like that long ago and that life truely IS short.


----------



## Cee Paul

A decision on wether or not to pull the plug will be made this Monday or Tuesday I believe.


----------



## rigcol

Sorry to hear -- Prayers and good wishes for you and yours.


----------



## YinPrincess

Any change in her condition?? Praying hard for her and all of you!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul

They removed the breathing tube on Monday so she's breathing on her own since then & they stopped her sedation as well, and although she has opened her eyes and looked around for a minute here & there she still isn't quite responding to anything yet.


----------



## YinPrincess

That's some improvement, right?? Praying hard for you all!!! ((HUGS))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul

YinPrincess said:


> That's some improvement, right?? Praying hard for you all!!! ((HUGS))
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks and I appreciate that.


----------



## Cee Paul

*BIIIIG NEWS!* My brother has reported that not only is she breathing on her own without any tubes in her for the 3rd day, but last night while he sat bedside reading a magazine she woke up and yelled out "helloooo", and he then dropped the magazine and went straight to her and she looked at him for about 30 seconds - smiled and mumbled something - and then went back to sleep!! :smthumbup:


----------



## YinPrincess

Awwww!!! It's going to take her a long time to recover from this, but I'm glad she's doing so well!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul

*Even bigger news!!* She has now been moved into the "stroke rehab wing" and out of ICU after spending 12 days there, and she no longer has machines hooked upto her except for a few monitors and an IV feeder. Today it was also reported that she spent 10 minutes watching tv and seemed to comprehend what she was watching.


----------



## that_girl

Great news.


----------



## YinPrincess

Amazing!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul

The doctors have all agreed that a big part in anyone's recovery is how much fight they have in them and the desire to live, and so far it's looking like she has a lot of that in her!


----------



## jh52

Praying for her continued and full recovery.

Good luck !!


----------



## Cee Paul

After blurting out "hellooo" 3 days ago she has not spoken since but acts like she wants to, and the doctors told my brother that this is probably the only word she's able to form right now, and that she will probably need intense therapy to be able to talk again and form sentences.


----------



## tears

I'm praying for your sister in law and her husband. Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## Cee Paul

Not only did she speak a few words yesterday like her name, my brother's name, and clearly said what hospital she is in, but she also has been sitting up and watching tv for about 15-20 minutes a day!!!!!!!!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## costa200

After these events sometimes there is some loss of function while the brain basically rewires itself. Anyway she is out of the worse of it. I'm very happy for you and your family Cee Paul.


----------



## YinPrincess

So incredible!! I wish her continued recovery and improvement... What wonderful news this is! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul

From flat lining in the ICU to recovering in the rehab wing two weeks later - amazing!!


----------



## J Valley

Cee Paul said:


> From flat lining in the ICU to recovering in the rehab wing two weeks later - amazing!!


This is truly a miracle. Reading your post brought back some memories for me. I visited my ex in ICU more than a month ago. Unfortunately, she did not pull through. 

I am really glad for your SIL and the family.


----------



## shenox

looks like she is almost better. Great news for your brother and all family


----------



## Cee Paul

She's currently living in a rehab center for 6 weeks and is making great progress but will probably need a cane or wheelchair the rest of her life, that was the latest update my brother gave us.


----------



## shenox

in Sri Lanka, there's a doctor who can cure this for 100% according to my knowledge. But you have to contact the president of Sri Lanka to get the service of this doctor, because he is the doctor of president. Might be you can have a try.

he treated many people perfectly who are like your brother's wife.


----------



## Cee Paul

shenox said:


> in Sri Lanka, there's a doctor who can cure this for 100% according to my knowledge. But you have to contact the president of Sri Lanka to get the service of this doctor, because he is the doctor of president. Might be you can have a try.
> 
> he treated many people perfectly who are like your brother's wife.


I appreciate that; but my brother is out of work and they're gonna be upto their foreheads in medical bills for many years to come, so they will have to make do with what the hospital provides them with.


----------



## shenox

Cee Paul said:


> I appreciate that; but my brother is out of work and they're gonna be upto their foreheads in medical bills for many years to come, so they will have to make do with what the hospital provides them with.


Sri Lankan president's doctor treat patients for free. No need to pay. Many people around the world got treatments from him and became totally fine.


----------



## Cee Paul

shenox said:


> Sri Lankan president's doctor treat patients for free. No need to pay. Many people around the world got treatments from him and became totally fine.


Will he fly all the way in and pay his own way and show up on the door step of that rehab facility to treat her in person; if not then thanks but no thanks?


----------



## Cee Paul

Well the news is not good as she has retreated back into poor health after suffering a mini-stroke, then got an infection in her lungs, and has now started bleeding a little internally in her abdomen area.


----------

